# Mum to newly diagnosed 6yr old girl



## Jayney72 (Feb 9, 2010)

My daughter has recently been diagnosed Diabetic type 1.
Ive been told to give lucozade tabs if low, she doesnt like them! Is there anything else out there like this that i can carry around that will do just as good?
Also lucozade drinks, she wont drink fizzy drinks! Is lucozade sport just as good?
For now ive been giving ribena which bring her up pretty quick but she swims and goes to stage school so uses alot of energy!

Thanks Jayne


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there

Just to get to this quick, but others will have their own things too.

First, Lucozade sport is not good enough I'm afraid -- the sugar content just isn't high enough. 

You could try dextrose tabs (my son only likes tropical, but they do orange and blackcurrant as well).

Also, jelly babies (not sure how many: three or four?) work well.

Apple juice (less than one carton is ideal, about 15g of carb, eg 200 mls) or orange juice.

My son doesn't like fizzy either, but it's really the way to go, as Adrienne will tell you.

We're now experimenting with fruit winders and haribo, both of which seem to work quite well, though not as quick as the dextrose or juice...

A start, anyway!


----------



## gewatts (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi. Welcome. We normally give Katie 3 jelly babies though she does sometimes have haribos (not quite a whole small packet) for a change. You can get still Vimto - we've given that when she's been sick as fizzy makes her even more sick!


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2010)

F has little cartons of orange juice, because she hates fizzy drinks too and pure orange juice works just as well.

Have you tried using the raspberry Glucotabs (from the chemist) instead of the lucozade tablets?  F says they taste nice.


----------



## mandy orlopp (May 11, 2010)

Jayney72 said:


> My daughter has recently been diagnosed Diabetic type 1.
> Ive been told to give lucozade tabs if low, she doesnt like them! Is there anything else out there like this that i can carry around that will do just as good?
> Also lucozade drinks, she wont drink fizzy drinks! Is lucozade sport just as good?
> For now ive been giving ribena which bring her up pretty quick but she swims and goes to stage school so uses alot of energy!
> ...



Hiya, my daughter is nearly 10 but diagnosed at 10 mths old. We carry around small juice cartons (ie apple juice/orange juice) it seems to work well. For stage school, she will need carbohydrate (ie porridge - low GI food) to keep levels up.

Hope that helps a little.
Mandy


----------



## rspence (May 12, 2010)

*fruit pastells?*

we were told to try 3 fruit pastels, but if the sugar level is below 3 JP can't chew them too hard! Luckily he likes dextrose tablets (quite surprised cos he's only 2yrs!)

pure fruit juice as others have said.

keep asking questions on here - i've felt supported through everything since sons diagnosis, good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## Mel (May 14, 2010)

Hi Janey 

My Daughter swims, hates lucozade etc etc She says Luzcozade sport is as bad it makes her feel very sick, we tried Gatroade but that was just as bad.

We now use Gluco tabs there are 2 flavors orange and rasberry, the only other thing she can tolerate is tropical dextra tabs.

Drink wise we use SIS Energy which you can get from SIS on the web, our sport consultant advised making up a 10% solution, this is the only thing that does not make her sick. You can ge them in different flavours but what helped my daughter was that you can get plain which tastes like normal water. 


For swimming  we have been advised to use jelly babies 1 = 5g carb, she has some as she gets in the water


----------



## jimmysmum (May 14, 2010)

Hi, our daughter is just turned 3 and we use either Vimto or fruit shoot (the fruit shoot with the sugar, not the low sugar one) they both work well, you could try a mini can of coke or fanta, dr pepper anything full sugar xx


----------

